# .



## Alain De Vos (Nov 7, 2021)

.


----------



## Geezer (Nov 8, 2021)

A bit minimalist.


----------



## eternal_noob (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Geezer (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## eternal_noob (Nov 8, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mbBbFH9fAg_


----------



## Geezer (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## eternal_noob (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Geezer (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Geezer (Nov 8, 2021)

Alain De Vos, you see what you've got yourself into.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 8, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> .


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 8, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAy4zULKFDU_


----------



## Geezer (Nov 8, 2021)

I am not sure why this thread is in *Ports and Packages*. Being highly _*relativistic*_, surely this should be in *General*.


----------



## Jose (Nov 8, 2021)

Challenge for the forum: Redshift this thread off-topic.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 8, 2021)

Right to ludicrous speed it goes.


----------



## Crivens (Nov 8, 2021)

Just checking if it is the birthday of Marcel Marceau...





_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IhhS13sk7eg_


----------

